# Losing Brown clots during suprecur injections



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, 

Firstly this post contains TMI, sorry in advance      

Im injecting with suprecur for my FET cycle. Ive been injecting 7 days. Yesterday I started losing brown gunk, like really dark brown stringy clots! Never seen anything like it before (well last time i lost clots was after my d&c in january). There is some red normal period blood as well. Is this something suprecur can cause? I dont want to phone my clinic and feel a fool :/

Sorry if thats too much info :/


----------

